# Convicts..



## Method (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys, pretty new to the hobby but I just fired up an 80 gallon 2 1/2 months ago. I bought a couple jacks and convicts and then randomly bought a white convict looking Cichlid, never thought it would happen but on of the cons and the newer white girl did the dirty and now I have 100 fry in the tank.. what the heck do I do ?? Let the jacks pick them off 1 by 1 ?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Unless you move the Jacks to another tank, then the Convict fry will be food. 

I inherited a convict colony as part of a tank rescue - they are amazing producers and parents ... I let them do their thing in a well planted tank 30 G breeder tank they seem to be VERY happy. I call it the Convict Cingdom. 

When I help schools or young aquarists set-up a tank I often set it up with a bunch of convicts because they are active, provide great behaviours and often produce fry.


----------



## Method (Mar 7, 2018)

I didn’t even think the white one was a convict .. unfortunately I don’t have a place to put the jacks so I guess they will have to fight them off until the inevadable ..


----------

